# Aspire 4520 y Atheros AR242x [SOLUCIONADO]

## nachopro

buenas y santas para todos... acá de nuevo

chicos, quería re consultar ahora sobre el tema de configurar mi wifi... hace mucho había instalado el ndiswrapper y todo iba bien (con redes no encriptadas). pero hace poco hice un emerge update y se me instaló un ndiswrapper nuevo y ya no me anda el wifi

reinstalé el driver pero nada, y tampoco puedo volver a mi viejo ndiswrapper.

saben si ya el kernel soporta mi chip wifi o si hay alguna cosa nueva por hacer?

encima ni los comandos de ndiswrapper e iwconfig me acuerdo a esta altura  :Sad: 

gracias

----------

## nachopro

me olvidé el reporte

```
Jun  2 14:16:31 pantufla ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

Jun  2 14:16:31 pantufla ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:575): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

Jun  2 14:16:31 pantufla ndiswrapper: driver net5211 (,06/21/2007,5.3.0.56) loaded

Jun  2 14:16:31 pantufla ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A] -> Link [LK3E] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Jun  2 14:16:31 pantufla ndiswrapper (ZwClose:2198): closing handle 0x0 not implemented

Jun  2 14:16:31 pantufla PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.0 to 64

Jun  2 14:16:32 pantufla ndiswrapper: using IRQ 18

Jun  2 14:16:32 pantufla wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:3a:ba:49:7d using serialized NDIS driver: net5211, version: 0x50003, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 168C:001C.5.conf

Jun  2 14:16:32 pantufla wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

Jun  2 14:16:33 pantufla ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:567): setting AP mac address failed (00010003)

Jun  2 14:16:48 pantufla rc-scripts: Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

Jun  2 14:16:48 pantufla ndiswrapper (iw_set_ap_address:567): setting AP mac address failed (00010003)

```

----------

## natxoblogg

Si tiens una Atheros, por que no pruebas el Madwifi. Son los drivers genericos para las targetas atheros, de echo yo me olvidaria de utilizar ndiswrapper, teniendo una atheros, el emular .sys de windows pocas veces ha sido bueno.

En mi caso tengo una sis "patata donde las halla" y no puedo prescindir del ndiswrapper y el bcm43xx, pero este no es tu caso, asi que no estaria de más que lo probaras.

Ya dices algo.

```
* net-wireless/madwifi-ng

     Available versions:  0.9.3.1 0.9.3.2 0.9.3.3 0.9.4 ~0.9.4-r1 {injection kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi-project.org/

     Description:         Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

```

----------

## nachopro

pasa que no encuentro un buen tutorial... y uso 64bits... 

al menos hasta el año pasado había conflictos con mi placa

voy a ver si consigo info más nueva

----------

## natxoblogg

Enseñame la salida del 

```
lspci
```

para asegurarme de que targeta atheros tienes.

De todas formas he encontrado esta web http://vostorga.org/?p=61 a ver si te sirbe.

----------

## nachopro

acá está el código... en teoría yo tengo una 5006EG ... pero vamos a ver si me anda lo del link que me pasaste

```
nachopro@pantufla ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 ISA Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Co-processor (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev a2)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 IDE Controller (rev a1)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:09.0 SATA controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP67 PCI Express Bridge (rev a2)

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M] (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

01:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

01:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

01:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

01:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

```

----------

## natxoblogg

vale, he encontrado en la web del proyecto un muy buen howto:  :Very Happy: 

http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo

Míratelo, y nos cuentas!!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ayer un chavo fue a consultarme sobre esta inalámbrica (Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)). Use los drivers madwifi en su Debian y funcionaron sin problemas, así que puedo confirmar su funcionamiento.

Saludos.

----------

## nachopro

no lo puedo creeeer  :Smile: 

pese a que me quedé sin cdrom en la notebook, al compilar el nuevo kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 con el módulo de ath5

sin configurar nada en /etc/conf.d/net sobre la wlan0, al prender la pc ya toma mi wifi  :Very Happy: 

esto es genial, aunque claro... no anda el led de actividad en la laptop, saben cómo puedo solucionarlo??

sugerencias o algo?

gracias

----------

## natxoblogg

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  al compilar el nuevo kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 con el módulo de ath5
> 
> sin configurar nada en /etc/conf.d/net sobre la wlan0, al prender la pc ya toma mi wifi 
> ...

 

¿pero aún no has probado los drivers de madwifi no?, la luz deberia ir con ellos, pero si ya te funciona solo con lo del kernel, valdria la pena que miraras si tienen algún problema para tu kernel nuevo.

----------

## nachopro

entonces me recomiendan el madwifi sobre lo que trae el kernel?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> entonces me recomiendan el madwifi sobre lo que trae el kernel?

 

Deberían existir los módulos en la parte de ACPI que manejan botones y cosas de esas, yo los tengo integrados en el kernel por eso no recuerdo el nombre de la entrada a seleccionar, es algo así como CONFIG_ACPI_[ALGOMAS], también están los WMI si es que manejas una Acer o una HP te permiten habilitar los botones de Wifi y Bluetooth fácilmente.

Sin embargo concuerdo con natxoblogg madwifi es lo más viable para que todo funcione.

----------

## nachopro

bueno, chicos... gracias a sus aportes y links ya tengo andando mi notebook en 64bits y con soporte hasta para WPA  :Very Happy: 

doy el tema por cerraro  :Wink: 

----------

